# Torn ACL. Anyone else? I'm going crazy not being able to ride.



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

I never tore my ACL but did tear my MCL when I was 8. Last time I ever strapped into a pair of skis. The docs said I needed surgery but chose not too. Had a cast for about 4 months and did about 2 months of rehab. Never had any issues ever again. Just don't try and push yourself. Your knees are extremely important and if one season is all that is sacrificed, then be fortunate that's is such a small one.


----------



## rc_moe2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

I am in the same boat. Tore mine at the end of last season. We were suppose to go to europe this season but have to bump it to the 2013 season. Not allowed to do any sports for 6 months. and now cabin fever setting in. Woooo Hoooo


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bummer that you'll miss the season. Though I thought recovery was around 6 months after the surgery. Seems you could possibly get out in March or April, though I am sure you'll have to dial it back. 

Definitely make sure you get it to heal right. If you don't, you might have many many seasons missed because of it. One thing I am pretty sure of is that there will be a season next year too.


----------



## ithrowplastic (Jan 10, 2011)

I've had the surgery to replace my ACL, tore the MCL too. Back in 98'. Make sure you do the rehab correctly and don't slack off or you will never be the same. The knee won't have quite the spring that it used to but chances are it'll actually come back stronger than your other one. If I were you I wouldn't get on a board again until next winter. If you screw it up again it'll be a lot more painful and more difficuly to repair. Do it right. Good luck.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

cdollo said:


> I tore my ACL the middle of September in Hood and now can't ride this season at all. Anyone else do this? what got you through it? Im literally going insane watching edits all day...


Depends. Have you had the surgery yet?

If not, get your brace on and ride. Okay, you gotta be careful because you'll be lacking strength, but you can do the greens and some blues.

If you've had the surgery, then rehab, rehab, rehab.

Buddy of mine did a complete tear late in the summer of 2009. Earliest surgery he could get was May, 2010. He rode all winter with a brace (albeit gingerly). 

Surgery in May, 2010. rehabbed all summer. Ran a slow 5km in October, rode pretty well all winter of 2010 with a brace. Trained for a half marathon all winter, did 2 half's and a full marathon this summer.

I assume ithrowplastic is an ultimate player too. We know ACL's.


----------



## Sasho (Jul 14, 2010)

I teared my ACL this July, had the operation on 3rd October and doing the rehab at the moment. I really hope that i wll be able to ride this March, but I'ms till uncertain. According to the Doc and the rehab I may be able to do it. SHould be extremely carefull and should got to fitness and make the leg way stronger than before....working on all that every day .


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bones said:


> Depends. Have you had the surgery yet?
> 
> If not, get your brace on and ride.


Fuuuuuuuuck that! If you haven't had surgery yet, GO GET SURGERY! The quicker you get it, the quicker you'll be back to 100%. The last thing you need to do is go out and push yourself with a torn ACL and end up taking out your meniscus and/or doing the trifecta (ACL, MCL, and PCL).


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't ride or even push it without your surgery and even at least 9 months after surgery.... you could tear something else, like I did with my medial meniscus after my ACL reconstruction.


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ya tore mine in September too, can't ride the whole year. I have a brand new Never Summer Proto just sitting in my room it sucks.


----------



## wassup wassup (Dec 16, 2011)

cdollo said:


> I tore my ACL the middle of September in Hood and now can't ride this season at all. Anyone else do this? what got you through it? Im literally going insane watching edits all day...


tore my acl and meniscus playing a pick-up game of basketball on vaca on an island in florida. stupid luck, it's not even my sport.

all I can say is REHAB REHAB REHAB REHAB REHAB. baby that sucker. do anything and everything to get it back to 100%. I did everything and still wish I would have done more. since then thought I run, bike, wakeskate, snowboard, longboard, lift, and mountain bike. so stoked I stuck with it. I'm even more active than I was before the injury. the one thing I haven't done is gone back to my sport, volleyball, afraid of twisting it in the sand and jumping on it.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Tore my ACL playing basketball in September, had my surgery 9 weeks ago. I've been busting my butt in PT and was discharged from PT last week. Still doing my home exercises and exercises at the gym 3 days a week. I thought my season was done before it started but I asked my doctor at the 4 week check-up and he said based on the way I was progressing I would fine to ride the last week of March for a trip some friends wanted to do. The 6-12 week mark after surgery is the danger zone so I'm still 3 weeks out from running or doing any leg curls but I've already got alot of strength back. I never really had any pain after my surgery and was off pain meds 3 days after it. My insurance covered the cost of a DonJoy brace and I got the one designed for snowboarding and skiing. 

I would just talk with your doctor and your physical therapist and let them know your goals. I told mine I really wanted to board this season so they pushed me in PT. But there are different types of ACL surgeries so that is another factor as well. I know I wont be back 100% at the end of March but I should be fine to cruise around the mountain and just a little more tired at the end of the day than usual.


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ya I've been going to PT three times a week, plus every other day doing the exercises at home. I'm hoping to get ready to be able to play rugby in the spring.


----------

